# old nostalgic halloween items



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey all,
I just found this store that offers old nostalgic halloween items for sale from years gone by. They have alot of the nice old lanterns.

http://www.blumchen.com/halloween_shop_holiday_delights.html


----------



## Shadojack (Jul 4, 2006)

Sweet!

I remember some of these from my youth.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice site ...thanks


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Love the nostalgic Halloween decorations. Wish I had saved some from the 70's.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Neat items. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

kprimm, are you just trying to get me in trouble with my hubby? I love the site, and have found about a dozen things I can't live without. Thanks alot. lol


----------

